# Green Tea Extract and Insulin response study



## Sully (Nov 27, 2016)

Green Tea Extract Reduces the Amount of Insulin You Need to Store Your PWO Carbs by ~20% + Discussed: What are the Potential Benefits During Bulking and Cutting? - SuppVersity: Nutrition and Exercise Science for Everyone

Decent study about green tea extract. It may not seem initially to apply to us because of the study parameters, but there's no good reason that the conclusions shouldn't apply to trained men as well. Green tea extract is cheap and has a host of health benefits which include improved insulin sensitivity. There's no reason not to take it when cutting or bulking.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 27, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> Green Tea Extract Reduces the Amount of Insulin You Need to Store Your PWO Carbs by ~20% + Discussed: What are the Potential Benefits During Bulking and Cutting? - SuppVersity: Nutrition and Exercise Science for Everyone
> 
> Decent study about green tea extract. It may not seem initially to apply to us because of the study parameters, but there's no good reason that the conclusions shouldn't apply to trained men as well. Green tea extract is cheap and has a host of health benefits which include improved insulin sensitivity. There's no reason not to take it when cutting or bulking.



I was a regular with Green Tea and I've got away from it. Something I'm going to add back to my regimen.
Like you say,,too many health benefits and very economical.


----------

